# NEW DIAGNOSTIC TOOL FOR ALLERGIES



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to credit this post to Betterdogcare.com's facebook page (sabine the canine nutritionist) I do not know how to post this link so I am copying and pasting. But I know this will be exciting news for all of us who have itchy dogs and also dogs with gastrointentinal problems too. On a personal note. I can't help but think this could also help us humans too.

www.hemopet.org



> Jean
> W. Jean Dodds, DVM President
> HEMOPET / HEMOLIFE
> 11561 Salinaz Avenue Garden Grove, California 92843 Phone 714-891-2022 Fax 714-891-2123 [email protected]
> ...


another Havanese Owner queried the Hemopet to see if this test will help for skin disorders too... I post the response she got with her permission.



> _Where it spoke about IBD and leaky gut syndrome, I was uncertain if this was limited to GI disorders or if also included skin disorders as well. I wanted to clarify so I inquired via email and was told yes, it applies to the skin disorders associated with food sensitivities as well.
> _
> HEMOPET RESPONSE:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy, Thanks for posting this so it will help many of the members who think their dog has a food intolerance, it takes soooo long the old way and you don't often know for sure. My vet was all excited about this when I took my girl back in, her allergy is not food based.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Funny , I was just talking with Sabine the last couple of nights and she didn't mention it. She 's so busy, no wonder . But this does sound like good news. Thanks Missy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Missy , do you think I could get permission from this lady to cross post her letter from Hemopet. ?


----------

